# Impossible d'envoyer pièce jointe



## jmos (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
Depuis ce matin, j'ai un problème pour envoyer des pièces jointes dans mail ( en fait envoyer un mail stocké sur mon ordinateur en tant que pièce jointe ).
Dès que je clique sur joindre et que je vais chercher le mail à insérer, j'ai le ballon de plage qui tourne et je suis forcé de quitter mail, qui ne répond plus.
J'ai fait les opérations suivantes:
- réparation des autorisations ( rien à dire, tout est nickel )
- suppression des préférences et relance, sans résultat
- vidage des caches et index: là c'est la catastrophe, il réimporte toutes les bals ( message 47000 sur 47000 réimportés), mais se bloque sur la dernière : réimportation de la bal "Deleted messages .mac " en cours . et les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à plein régime.

Et du coup, je n'ai plus accès à mon mail.....sauf à passer par Internet ( mobile me ou yahoo ), mais évidemment je n'ai plus les mails stockés sur mon mac.
Je suis sur SL 10.6.2, parfaitement à jour. J'ai cherché sur le forum, il semble que ce problème ait déjà été rencontré, mais dans un cadre différent et non résolu.


----------



## jmos (26 Janvier 2010)

Un petit up, parce que je suis toujours bloqué....

Est ce que je dois ré-installer Mail ou puis je passer par Time machine pour revenir à une situation antérieure correcte. Je ne la sens pas trop cette dernière possibilité:mouais:


----------



## jmos (28 Janvier 2010)

Désolé, mais je suis toujours bloqué....
Alors si quelqu'un avait une idée géniale ......


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2010)

quand tu parles des "preferences tu parles de ta plist Mail?
ou des caches Mail?

as tu fait les classiques?
( surtout le violet)

et hop
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## jmos (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.
Alors je parlais des préférences et des caches ( j'ai jeté les deux et relancer l'application ).

Tout le violet est bon: autorisations OK, softs à jour, Onyx tourné, et combo rechargée. Toujours aucun résultat. Je suis sur SL 10.6.2
Sur une deuxième session standard, le mail n'a pas de problème, mais je n'accède pas à mes mails stockés localement évidemment.

Il y a un problème de synchronisation au moment de la relance de mail: l'application indique qu'elle recharge chacune des BALs stockés  localement. La barre bleue va jusqu'au bout ( 100% jusqu'au dernier des mails ) et s'arrête semble t-il sur la synchro de la BAL : deleted messages .mac ( eh oui j'ai mobile me) mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette BAL est un problème. Une nuit entière derrière, rien n'a changé.
Je suis obligé de passer par l'Internet pour récupérer et répondre à mes mails, mais je ne peux plus accéder à mes messages locaux.
Et, comme je le dis, je ne me sens pas trop d'aller sur Time machine pour restaurer l'index et les caches avant mon problème ( et en plus je ne sais pas trop la date de départ, si ça se trouve le problème existait avant que je tente de mettre un mail en pièce jointe).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

jmos a dit:


> et s'arrête semble t-il sur la synchro de la BAL : deleted messages .mac ( eh oui j'ai mobile me) mais je ne vois pas en quoi cette BAL est un problème. Une nuit entière derrière, rien n'a changé.


t'aurais pu en parler de suite 

Aller hop 
voir les nombreux sujets 100% mobileme ( soucis de synchro etc)
nombreux

car c'est probablement par là qu'il  y a le souci


----------



## jmos (29 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas un problème de Mobile.me...

Je ne pouvais mettre aucun mail en pièce jointe, quelle qu'en soit sa provenance ou destination (yahoo,gmail, .mac, etc...) à partir du moment où je le stockais localement.

Ensuite, lorsque j'ai essayé de résoudre le problème, j'ai été amené à faire les manips usuelles comme virer les plist, les caches et l'index et c'est au moment de la restauration de ces fichiers à la relance de l'application que j'ai rencontré ce problème de restauration de ce qui semblait être la dernière BAL "deleted messages.mac".

Donc ce matin, avant de lire ton post, en fait, j'ai virer une nouvelle fois les fichiers plist, cache et index de mail. Je suis entré dans TM et remonté à la veille de mon problème et j'ai demandé la restauration des cache et de l'index ( j'ai laissé tomber la plist, de toute façon elle se recrée automatiquement à l'ouverture ).
Je suis ressorti de TM et j'ai relancé le mail: il a procédé à l'importation à nouveau ( bizarre quand même vu que les fichiers étaient là ...) et a redémarré. Tout semble marcher correctement à nouveau.
Bilan: j'ai perdu quelques mails ( ceux de yahoo qui sont en pop donc non synchronisé entre Internet et le local ) et probablement quelques autres que j'avais stockés localement sur les 3 jours.

Merci TM donc, même si je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qui s'est passé.

Merci pour le support en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

la prochaine fois

petite combine pour tout ravoir sans grosse artillerie

Avant de proceder à une rebascule d'archives

-regrouper les echanges entre date archives et ce jour  dans une BAL 
( "les derniers jours"  ou autre nom)

fermer 
déplacer  le dossier Mail etc
effectuer la remise des archives etc

recuperer les derniers messages:
effectuer via Mail une importation (c'est guidé) et au moment de choix des bal décocher tout sauf BAL  "les derniers jours" 
et voilà


----------



## jmos (29 Janvier 2010)

Ah très habile....
Effectivement bon à savoir.


----------

